# بحــاجه لخبرتكم .



## Special1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

بسـم الله الرحمــن الرحيم 
.........​ 
فى البدايه انا سعيد للمشاركه فى ذلك المنتدى المميز و الرائع 
و خصوصا قسم الميكاترونكس
و احببت ان اعرف
فى اى جامعه من هؤلاء دراسه الميكاترونكس افضل
الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم و التكنولوجيا و النقل البحرى المشتهره ب"الاكاديميه البحريه"
ام 
الجامعه الالمانيه بمصر 
مع ذكر السبب و 
بشكل عام ايهما افضل 
فى 
الجوده التعليميه وقوه الشهاده و فرصه العمل
؟
و اتمنى ان لا تبخلو على باى معلومات 
و رمضان كريم
اخوكم / احمد ​


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أغسطس 2011)

لا أدري
ولكن ميزة الأكاديمية البحرية أنها أعرق وأقدم
أما الجامعة الألمانية فرغم أنها جامعة حديثة، إلا أنني كان لي احتكاك بطلبة ميكاترونكس منها، وكان مستواهم جيد
ومن مميزات الجامعة الألمانية أنك لو تفوقت فسيكون لديك فرصة كبيرة لعمل مشروع التخرج في ألمانيا
كذلك أظن أن القبول للدراسات العليا في ألمانيا قد يكون أسهل لو أنك درست في الجامعة الألمانية (هذا لو أنك تفكر في دراسات عليا في الخارج أساسا)

معذرة لقلة معلوماتي، ولكن هذا ما أعرفه


----------



## Special1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> لا أدري
> ولكن ميزة الأكاديمية البحرية أنها أعرق وأقدم
> أما الجامعة الألمانية فرغم أنها جامعة حديثة، إلا أنني كان لي احتكاك بطلبة ميكاترونكس منها، وكان مستواهم جيد
> ومن مميزات الجامعة الألمانية أنك لو تفوقت فسيكون لديك فرصة كبيرة لعمل مشروع التخرج في ألمانيا
> ...


اخــىى نفــس الموضوع فىى الاكاديميه لكن فىى كندا بامريكا 
بصراحه انا اميل للاكاديميه اشعر انها اقوى كواحده من اعرق المؤسسات التعليميه فىى الشرق
رايك اتوكل علىى الله فيها فقلبى يميل لها و لا حضرتك شايف ايه ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أغسطس 2011)

لا أستطيع أن أفيدك
فلم أتعامل مع الأكاديمية ولم أزرها
وحتى معلوماتي عن الجامعة الألمانية قليلة
بالطبع أكثر ما أنصحك به هو صلاة الاستخارة وتجميع المعلومات، وفي النهاية اختر ما يرتاح له قلبك
لا أعرف كيف تجمع معلومات، فربما زيارة موقعي الجامعتين على الإنترنت لا تكفي، ولكني لا أعرف كيف

ولي سؤال آخر...
لماذا حصرت اختيارك بين هاتين الجامعتين، رغم وجود جامعات أخرى في مصر والوطن العربي تدرس الميكاترونكس؟
وفي مصر توجد جامعات حكومية بها هذا التخصص، وهذا يعني توفير كبير في المصاريف لو أنك مصري الجنسية
فلماذا حصرت الاختيار بين هاتين الجامعتين فقط؟؟؟


----------

